# Balloon Molly Fry???



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

A silver molly I have at school had eight fry: four of them are long like her, and four are beginning to look like balloon mollies; shorter with big bellies. Is it possible the fry have two different fathers, considering mollies can hold male sperm for three different birthing cycles? Thanks.:fish:


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Just a question about balloon mollys, is this a real fish or created by some breeder?


----------



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

Good question. Balloon Mollies are real. Their scientific name is
Poecilia latipinna. Copy and paste this link into your address bar to read more about them:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/...loon Molly&ref=3665&subref=AA&GCID=C12188x007

They come in lots of great colors, and of course they can have some interesting patterns too, once the various colors cross-breed with each other. I have two gold dust balloon mollies with beautiful markings. 

Good luck researching them! :fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Your link say they are a "hybrid variety" of Poecilia latipinna (the sailfin molly). Since no sailfin mollies are black, I'm guessing it a strain descended from a sailfin-black molly cross. In effect,


> created by some breeder?


So while they are obviously "real fish", they aren't a species you can expect to breed true. I believe that mollies can have fry from different father in one batch, but you wouldn't need multiple fathers to get a variety of different fry. 

Its just my personal opinion, but I put balloon mollies, double-tailed goldfish, and blood parrot cichlids in th same category. I will never keep these fish. To deliberately perpetuate a strain that has health problems from its "cool-looking" deformities when many wonderful wild species going extinct is a waste of tank space.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

yes it is quite possible they had 2 fathers


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

*My babies*

I personally have 5 balloon mollies. 3 females and 2 males. Out of all the fish I have ever had they are the most personable fish. When I had a tank many years ago as a kid I remember them being my favorite then and when I set my tank up again a few months back I made sure these little guys were in my tank again. My yellow/gold and white dust female got ich really bad a month or so after getting her. I thought she was a goner, she was floating upside down, trapping herself places, and not eating. She was a fighter. She is still alive and healthy and it is months later. She my super fish. I have to say that yes, we do need to preserve blood lines, but there are some great fish out there that are hybrid. Every single one of my balloons come up to the glass when I walk by, when almost all of my other fish don't care. They are great fish and they are truly beautiful. I can't wait for mine to have lots of little balloon fry!


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Black Mollies were developed from melanistic fry that appeared in drops a number of generations ago. They would gradually get darker until they reached adulthood. Perma-blacks, black from birth, were developed from these. Most Mollies seen in the trade are hybrids anyway. People have crossed different species to introduce a color or characteristic and then backcrossed to bring the characteristics of a particular species to the forefront. Many Swordtails and Platies are hybrids as well. Many of the body shapes or colors appear in Nature, but these don't last to perpetuate that trait, unless people intercede to keep that trait going. Balloon Mollies are just another example of Man changing Nature to suit his fancy. Good luck!
Tony


----------



## ruby tuesday (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for this thread. I didn't know fry could have two different fathers.

This could explain why my fry are two different colours! Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're still abominations, if you ask me.

Oh, and while on the subject, guess what Wal-Mart's fish of the month is going to be for February?
February...think about it.... Valentine's day....

Yes, as if things couldn't get any worse, soon you'll be seeing, in WalMarts across the continent:

Those damned valentine parrots, the ones with their tails cut off so they look like little swimming hearts, tattooed with various cutesy sayings on their sides.

Hmmm...Suddenly balloon mollies don't seem quite so bad. Still, they're pretty bad.


----------



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

I have to agree with Mallory (LovinLiveBearer)---I've also grown to enjoy Balloon Mollies the best. In my classroom, we've tried platys and guppies, but my balloon mollies are the most friendly. My students go right up to the tank, and the mollies come up to the glass to greet them! 

Now at home, my daughter has her own tank of balloon mollies. Every morning and night we check around for fry (currently 3 gravid gold dust balloons)---nothing yet. My daughter has her face right up to the tank, and the mollies love it---it's like they're giving her fish kisses! 

I'm a believer in mollies. They're here to stay in my tank! :fish:


----------

